
Show HN: EverybodyWorks - levelist_com
This is my first time submitting to Show HN so I apologize in advance if Im doing it wrong. About 5 months ago, coming off of several different projects that went nowhere, I was looking for something to do. About that time a user, &#x2F;u&#x2F;max0563, submitted findremote.work to Show HN. While most people took to trying to break it I thought that the design was simple and clean and wondered if I could build similar in 6 to 8 weeks. I had been looking for a new project and for an opportunity to go back to working from home so I felt that this scratched both itches so to speak. I try to keep MVPs to b&#x2F;w 6 &amp; 8 weeks. This project took about 10 weeks that included dealing with a design company for logos and social media artwork, and an attorney to handle terms, privacy, etc.. I know there are many players in this field but I enjoyed building the site and looked forward to making it even better.<p>I don&#x27;t really have a marketing plan or anything as off yet. Havent really launched, just quietly opened access and let people trickle in. They havent! Just really wanted some feedback on the site and thoughts about anything you&#x27;d like to see or improvements I can make.<p>The site: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;everybody.works" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;everybody.works</a>
Thank you.
======
sharemywin
not sure I'd charge at this point. also, might want to setup some kind of
email alert if a job I'm looking for gets posted.

~~~
levelist_com
Thank you. Email alerts is actually on my near future road map, near future
being in the next week or two. I went back and forth on whether or not to
charge right away. I ended up building a coupon manager and I just give out
coupon codes for deep discounts. For instance right now I have coupon codes on
various social media platforms for 25% off I think. I also will give out 75 to
100% off to registered charities and orgs supporting veterans. Im hoping that
will be sufficient, but who knows.

[Edit] My rationale for the coupons idea was... a) it would be another metric
for tracking sales, b) I could run promotions, c) I could trade discounts for
mentions, back links, blog posts, etc.. . I thought this better than just
letting everyone post for free.

